# 17 Hornet questions



## diggerduck (Jan 30, 2013)

OK....My first question on this forum. I am sure you have heard this already, but here goes: What is the general feel of the experts here on the .17 Hornet? I found a savage thumbhole at a good price in 17 hornet and was wondering if that would cleanly kill a yote at 150yards. I am super new to predator hunting and don't have too much money to invest initially, it appears that 22-250 seems to be outside my range at the moment. On the same token I don't want to waste what money I do spend. The terrain where I am hunting will offer few long range shots, 200yrds being rare. What say you?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Should do the job nicely... I'm not a real fan of the 17gr or 20 gr bullets...If I owned a .17 Hornet, I'd shoot 25gr.... :teeth:


----------

